# It's so easy to create a fake rider account



## Yuri Lygotme

I had a threatening and abusive PAX, I emailed Uber about the incident.

Here is a quote from their response :
"If a rider acts inappropriately or causes harm or damage to a driver or their vehicle, Uber has the rider's information to cooperate with authorities accordingly if the driver wishes to take action"

Here's the problem : it is extremely easy to set up a fake account, since UBER DOES NOT CHECK THE NAME OF THE ACCOUNT WITH THE NAME ON THE CREDIT CARD!

One could use a prepaid phone or a google voice number, a stolen credit card or may be, I have yet to check, one of those prepaid card like Visa Vanilla, and a fake name like Seymor Butts and the rider is untraceable.


----------



## grams777

You can get disposable, textable phone numbers for about $1. Add a prepaid card for another couple bux in fees. That's maybe a total of $3 plus the value of the debit card to setup a new account.


----------



## KrisThuy

then use the account to text all freaking stupid drivers driving for free to stop working for a week to change this madness rate from greedy uber


----------



## chi1cabby

Yuri Lygotme said:


> I had a threatening and abusive PAX, I emailed Uber about the incident.
> 
> Here is a quote from their response :
> "If a rider acts inappropriately or causes harm or damage to a driver or their vehicle, Uber has the rider's information to cooperate with authorities accordingly if the driver wishes to take action"
> 
> Here's the problem : it is extremely easy to set up a fake account, since UBER DOES NOT CHECK THE NAME OF THE ACCOUNT WITH THE NAME ON THE CREDIT CARD!
> 
> One could use a prepaid phone or a google voice number, a stolen credit card or may be, I have yet to check, one of those prepaid card like Visa Vanilla, and a fake name like Seymor Butts and the rider is untraceable.


As far as I know prepaid credit cards are not accepted on Uber or Lyft.


----------



## grams777

chi1cabby said:


> As far as I know prepaid credit cards are not accepted on Uber or Lyft.


Maybe not all, but some definitely do work.


----------



## jerseymc

I live by a low income community. When Lyft first came to our market, they offer 20 free rides for signing up in the first 2 months. I constantly stay busy with requests from same people with different accounts. I give this kid the same ride everynight, eventually strike up a conversation with him and he tell and show me how to create multiple accounts as he has about 10 or so at the time. It bothers me with the false sense of security we have thinking there is a electronic trail if sh!t hits the fan. On the other hand, I miss my gravy train days.


----------



## chi1cabby

grams777 said:


> Maybe not all, but some definitely do work.





jerseymc said:


> I live by a low income community. When Lyft first came to our market, they offer 20 free rides for signing up in the first 2 months. I constantly stay busy with requests from same people with different accounts. I give this kid the same ride everynight, eventually strike up a conversation with him and he tell and show me how to create multiple accounts as he has about 10 or so at the time. It bothers me with the false sense of security we have thinking there is a electronic trail if sh!t hits the fan. On the other hand, I miss my gravy train days.


I stand corrected!


----------



## Tilla

grams777 said:


> You can get disposable, textable phone numbers for about $1. Add a prepaid card for another couple bux in fees. That's maybe a total of $3 plus the value of the debit card to setup a new account.


Hi, how do I get a textable phone number for 1-3 bucks?


----------



## IEUber

Te


Tilla said:


> Hi, how do I get a textable phone number for 1-3 bucks?


"Text free with voice"
In the iPhone app store
It's free by the way
Your welcome


----------



## IEUber

It sucka how Uber drivers can use the pax app to set up BS pick ups in an effort to disburse drivers from saturated areas

#Just be sure to cancel prior to their arrival


----------



## Just Some Guy

chi1cabby said:


> As far as I know prepaid credit cards are not accepted on Uber or Lyft.


You just need to register them for online use.


----------



## cheerose

Google Voice is also textable, I think.


----------

